# When pax doesn't say hi



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


Yes, you're overreacting. Depending on your mood? Sounds like the person not responding isn't the only one not happy in the car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm laughing because i did that once. Pu in a snooty area but the cheap part of the golf course community. Couple comes out after 4 minutes, woman gets in, I give her a hi, how are you, get nothing back, guy walks around car and gets in and I'm just sitting there. He finally says, let's go! I reply we aren't going anywhere, he wants to know why. I simply explained that they were to rude to have a basic level of respect for others to even acknowledge my existence and I'm not impressed that you live in the cheap part of a snooty neighborhood so you can get out and order another uber that doesn't mind being treated like crap. I drove off, they cancelled, I got paid. P.s. they were only going like 6 blocks to a party. Felt good!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ok..to put this in context. I have given around 8000 rides and my rating has always stayed in the 5/4.9 area the whole time. This happens rarely that I don't receive a response....less than 20 times, but I am human and sometimes after working 10 hours, I am not in the mood for any shit. So yes, depending on my mood. I greet every single passenger with a hi and how is your day going and I don't think a simple hi is too much to ask.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


If passenger wont say Hi
Burn rubber and leave them in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Yes, you're overreacting. Depending on your mood? Sounds like the person not responding isn't the only one not happy in the car.


Ok..to put this in context. I have given around 8000 rides and my rating has always stayed in the 5/4.9 area the whole time. This happens rarely that I don't receive a response....less than 20 times, but I am human and sometimes after working 10 hours, I am not in the mood for any shit. So yes, depending on my mood. I greet every single passenger with a hi and how is your daygoing and I don't think a simple hi is too much to ask.


Raven087 said:


> Yes, you're overreacting. Depending on your mood? Sounds like the person not responding isn't the only one not happy in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Yes, you're overreacting. Depending on your mood? Sounds like the person not responding isn't the only one not happy in the car.


No UBER VIRTUAL MORAL BADGE FOR YOU !


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No UBER VIRTUAL MORAL BADGE FOR YOU !


Hahaha


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

That doesn't bother me, but I just brace for a ratings drop when people refuse to communicate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wiseleo said:


> That doesn't bother me, but I just brace for a ratings drop when people refuse to communicate.


Why should Your Ratings suffer because of THEIR ATTITUDE ?

Burn rubber and leave them behind for being Social Lepers !


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Has anyone ever thought about perhaps the Pax is a Deaf mute and uses Sign Language?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever thought about perhaps the Pax is a Deaf mute and uses Sign Language?


I would think that in that case they would be able to communicate that to you. In my case that want an issue, they had no trouble speaking to each other.

And by the way I would know if pax was poised are me, know the sign for f u ahole.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> That doesn't bother me, but I just brace for a ratings drop when people refuse to communicate.


OMG if I got shot at during a trip before, I wouldn't say anything either!!! Lol


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

your not overreacting. there is something wrong w the world we live in today.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


I think that is a bit of overreacting. I would be okay, and just drop them off, and rate them lower than 5*, in my lyft comment box, I would put flagged for friendliness. I know I get tagged for that and i say hello and have a nice day.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

When do you say hi? 

Had that happen many times. Pax are getting in the car, kinda half way in, they will not hear you. 

Say hello once doors are shut, they will hear you.

Plus, you have no idea what's going on in their lives; bad break up, bad news, ahole boss, just got fired, depression, got evicted today, money problemas....Have you been there?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> When do you say hi?
> 
> Had that happen many times. Pax are getting in the car, kinda half way in, they will not hear you.
> 
> ...


I heat what you are saying and appreciate that you are trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. There is something however to be dais for acknowledging another human. I've had people say hello and then not say another word, I get it. But when I get someone who gets in, I say hello, they say nothing and then mate gets in car and they start chattering between themselves about the nights festivities, f that. I don't have much dignity doing this but I still have a little.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> When do you say hi?
> 
> Had that happen many times. Pax are getting in the car, kinda half way in, they will not hear you.
> 
> ...


Point taken....BUT, even if your dog just died, you can still say hi. It's ok if you don't want to talk at all after that, but at least acknowledge the person/company who is making your life a little bit easier. Some days I feel like shit, but I still at least greet the person who is helping me pay my bills...


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

I think your another driver about to bite the dust - they don't talk to the marta drivers either and the drivers like it that way.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> I think that is a bit of overreacting. I would be okay, and just drop them off, and rate them lower than 5*, in my lyft comment box, I would put flagged for friendliness. I know I get tagged for that and i say hello and have a nice day.


I have reacted that same way in some cases....out of 8000 rides, I have kicked less than 10 people out. It has something to do with the energy that they bring into the car when these instances happen also. You can kind of tell when a person just has a bad attitude and I don't need that energy in my car or my life.



Jamesp1234 said:


> I think your another driver about to bite the dust - they don't talk to the marta drivers either and the drivers like it that way.


2 years, 8000 rides, only been below 4.9 one week so you are wrong. I am not even close to biting any kind of dust...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Sometimes they are going through personal issues, so don't take it personally.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, you are right. I had a passenger once who at first, I thought was kind of a dick (for the record though, he at least responded to my greeting lol) about halfway through the ride, I swallowed my pride and asked him if everything was ok. He then opened right up and proceeded to tell me how his wife gave birth to a deceased baby the night before and they didn't even see it coming. I then felt like shit for judging the guy and gave him a free ride without his knowledge. I know that kicking people out probably isn't the best way to handle the situation, but hey, I am only human and I have my own battles to deal with, and sometimes they just get the best of me..


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Like Amtrak there should be silent Uber/lyft. No one has to utter a word. You pick them up , enjoy the music, and drop their ass. No drive thru, gas station, no drama. It would be less stressful.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Sometimes they are going through personal issues, so don't take it personally.


Like you are? Based on all of the threads you've been starting


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> When do you say hi?
> 
> Had that happen many times. Pax are getting in the car, kinda half way in, they will not hear you.
> 
> ...


This is also true. Good observation on this, as it took me a while to figure out some of the no responses in the past were in fact due to this. Unfortunately, most of the no responses were just disregard or preoccupation/distraction.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


Maybe they don't hear u. Still disrespectful when hey don't say hi though


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I pull over and refuse to drive until they ask me how my day is going.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

This is rideshare. We are not limo drivers or their butlers. Its your car and you are sharing it at what amounts to almost a loss. If pax cant acknowledge another human when they get in anothers car then **** them... fawk them. Cancel or flag but dont take it...I feel same way about obnoxious requests like asking me to turn off my music when its not loud or using my car as their mobile office with loud 20 min business calls.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


You're just responding to rejection. Their inability to get out of their emotional state and say hi to you is their issue.

See, there's passenger issues, your issues, and then there's the issues you share together.

This was exclusively theirs.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

The service industry is not for the thin skinned.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Hugo said:


> The service industry is not for the thin skinned.


True, but....

disregard is still disrespectful. entitlement is still obnoxious and rude.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I heat what you are saying and appreciate that you are trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. There is something however to be dais for acknowledging another human. I've had people say hello and then not say another word, I get it. But when I get someone who gets in, I say hello, they say nothing and then mate gets in car and they start chattering between themselves about the nights festivities, f that. I don't have much dignity doing this but I still have a little.


You're trying to "connect" with them and you're feeling rejected when they don't respond. I never try to connect with pax. I don't care who they are, or where they've been, or where they're going, or why. I say "hello, how are you" and smile because it's expected of me. But only for that reason.

I see each pax as a fare. A (small) package of money on my back seat. Lots of drivers do - when you get a good ride you automatically do mental math to try to figure out what $ that fare is worth.

Anyway, would you care if a package you're transporting on your back seat didn't say hello back to you? If they don't want to say hello... screw 'em; makes no difference to me. My job is to transport the fares to their destination as quickly as possible so that I can pick up the next one as soon as possible. I repeat that for ten hours or so and then I go home and forget all about them.

Not a criticism, but you need a thicker skin if you're dealing with the public as part of a job.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You're trying to "connect" with them and you're feeling rejected when they don't respond. I never try to connect with pax. I don't care who they are, or where they've been, or where they're going, or why. I say "hello, how are you" and smile because it's expected of me. But only for that reason.
> 
> I see each pax as a fare. A (small) package of money on my back seat. Lots of drivers do - when you get a good ride you automatically do mental math to try to figure out what $ that fare is worth.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right and I know it, it's part of my DNA though. I have a pretty thick skin, I understand that it's about getting paid not making friends and most times a scenario like the above wouldn't bother me much if at all. I think I've had 4 rides out of 6K that have bothered me this way and I recognize it's as much how I felt when it happened as what they actually did or didn't do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever thought about perhaps the Pax is a Deaf mute and uses Sign Language?


Salute them with the middle finger which is sign language for " youre number 1".


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I caught a "silent one" staring at me, when I locked eyes they quickly turned away. I asked in a relaxed and casual tone "are you ok?"
A slight pause and they replied "I'm fine"
Then she had me drop her off a few houses before her house, as if I care where you live, dummy your address is on the waybill. When she was exiting I told her, " you should trust your driver a little more; I'm a member of the community." Lol
I took off faster than the pax, as I felt more uncomfortable than she did. Fun times!


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

You don't say hi, and I say goodbye. Isn't that a Beatles song?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> You don't say hi, and I say goodbye. Isn't that a Beatles song?


Had that on 4 track . . .


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Had that on 4 track . . .


And I thought I was old!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> And I thought I was old!


8 tracks last forever and play all night.
"CONTINUOUS LOOP"!



SurgeSurferSD said:


> And I thought I was old!


Ive got first pressing records from the Beetles when they STARTED apple records . . .of course i was a young child then . . .


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


You are over reacting. You are a just a very poorly paid cab driver and nothing more. You are paid to provide a service to a customer and no respect is required. It's nice, but certainly not required.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever thought about perhaps the Pax is a Deaf mute and uses Sign Language?


Oh please, you are coming up with a severe outlier here. And I've had one of those before. She didn't immediately say hi, and then I asked a second question and realized she couldn't hear but she still managed to tell me that. Pax that don't say hi are entitled a**holes - and we get downrated for not being happy little cheerleaders so why shouldn't they be forced to pay a little respect given they are exploiting us at dirt cheap rates? BTW, aside from the aforementioned woman, in 2000 rides I've never once had a pax not say hi, but then again people in Austin are decent and cool.



Hunter420 said:


> Sometimes they are going through personal issues, so don't take it personally.


Picked up a pax whom just found out his spouse died (very young person). He still had the composure and decency to say hello and tell me he "had better days". There is no excuse for a lack of basic decency, if this guy can say hello kindly, I think any a**hole pax can - stop making excuses for a**holes just cause your town is full of them!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I really have a problem when I greet a passenger and receive no response. Depending on my overall mood, that can lead to an ended trip with instructions to get another driver. Am I overreacting? I just think a little respect isn't too much to ask...


I rather have the passanger that sit there and shut the **** up.


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Has anyone ever thought about perhaps the Pax is a Deaf mute and uses Sign Language?


I've had deaf mute riders, they acknowledge me clearly. I know at least the alphabet in sign which helps too.

Riders who do not acknowledge me are rare, but I'll just repeat my greeting and turn around and stare and wait for a response.

What I hate are the riders who stare at you in the mirror, and/or do not engage in ANY conversation. I had one the other day, I gave her a quiet ride and the benefit of the doubt, but expected to get a bad rating. I got 5 stars and a tip, so you never know...


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> I have reacted that same way in some cases....out of 8000 rides, I have kicked less than 10 people out. It has something to do with the energy that they bring into the car when these instances happen also. You can kind of tell when a person just has a bad attitude and I don't need that energy in my car or my life.
> 
> 2 years, 8000 rides, only been below 4.9 one week so you are wrong. I am not even close to biting any kind of dust...


Yeah you are overreacting and for some reason you care about your rating so much. My focus is on making the most money. I always say hi and then gage if they have tip potential. If I think so then I try and engage them in convo if they are receptive. If not I just go into robot mode drive away and think about what I should do after I drop them off. Keep app on. Drive to a boost or surge area etc etc.

after I say hi I quickly confirm name and destination and ask them how they are doing. If they don't say hi back I could care less. Im probably more pissed that the ping didn't have surge even though I was in the pink square. I don't care if someone wants to rate me a 1 or a 5. MAkes no difference to me. I know the numbers will average out and there is no incentive to keep my rating super high. My rating is 4.86 but the only time I would focus on it is if I saw a noticeable trend down.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

My paxhole radar goes up when I get no reply to a greeting. I have not had to kick any out for this, yet. But get where OP is coming from. Strangers getting into a car together should always acknowledge each other, if not for the need to know there is no misplaced ill-will. And, in some cases there is. Passenger has been cancelled on by another driver before we get there, etc..



tohunt4me said:


> 8 tracks last forever and play all night.
> "CONTINUOUS LOOP"!
> 
> Ive got first pressing records from the Beetles when they STARTED apple records . . .of course i was a young child then . . .


Yo tohunt4me - I'm viewing this at the moment...you'll dig it if you haven't see already~


----------

